# A few projects from the weekend



## Kenbo (May 24, 2016)

I was messing around in the shop this weekend and decided to make a few tools. Ended up making a new mallet (walnut, mahogany and maple) and 4, cam clamps (maple). Fun projects for sure and I plan on making a few more cam clamps of various sizes. I think they might come in handy for some model builds.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 10


----------



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2016)

Oh sweet clamps!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (May 24, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh sweet clamps!!



Thanks. I really like them. I made them out of scrap pieces left over from my workbench build. I had an issue with one out of the 4 with the bar not fitting quite right. I managed to shave it down a little with a card scraper and it fits perfectly now. They're a fun little project that took a lot longer than I expected but most of it was waiting for glue to dry. It would be a great "in between jobs" project for sure.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2016)

I'd love to see how you made em. Did you do a video on your show for em?


----------



## DKMD (May 24, 2016)

Too cool! Those clamps are amazing and the mallet is pretty handsome.

Are they full size?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (May 24, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I'd love to see how you made em. Did you do a video on your show for em?



Definitely. You know I'm not going to pass up an opportunity to film a tutorial for the show.
Should air in the next 3-4 weeks.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (May 24, 2016)

Where is the lighter for scale? ???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ironman123 (May 24, 2016)

Neat projects @Kenbo . I know they will be useful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 25, 2016)

Really like everything you make! The mallet is super nice, but doesn't showcase the mahogany very well in the pics. Never heard of wooden clamps like this -- extra cool! Chuck


----------



## Kenbo (May 25, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Really like everything you make! The mallet is super nice, but doesn't showcase the mahogany very well in the pics. Never heard of wooden clamps like this -- extra cool! Chuck



I was surprised how the mahogany just kind of blended in there once a coat of danish oil was applied. I thought it would show a little more than what it did. Either way, I managed to use up some scrap pieces of wood and get a few tools out of it. The clamps are a medium pressure clamp that seem to work really well. I will definitely be making more of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS (May 28, 2016)

Love the cam clamps! those are high on my to-do list.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

